
Tesla's electric trucks may be more cost-effective than expected - lunaru
https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/26/tesla-semi-electric-trucks-may-be-more-cost-effective-than-expected/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I suspect that for short distance runs it would be super efficient. Not just
when you add in the fuel but given that it's super expensive to maintain the
mechanics.

